# Copper deficiency before and after pictures of my goat here in Oregon



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

January 1st I sold Missy and she was brown and had her winter coat. I sent her off without copper bolusing. I had kept her up with copper by drenching. I got her back almost 2 mos. later and she had so much white hair she looked grey. May 30th she will be one year old.

Before pic was in the fall but she left with a brown coat.









Around march 1st I got her back. Notice the stance holding her head to the left or right like she had a headache. I copasured her right away.


















Here she is may 6th 2010. Almost all of the white hair has fallen out. None of my other adults got any white hair like that and she is the same color as her mom.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

The mother goat above does not have a lump on her left hip. But it looks like it in the pic.

Here's Ebony, I thought her britches would darken up with copper bolusing. I bolused her November 12th. I used a whole calf size bolus. Then I gave her another one Feb. 18th, a whole one again. She had no change in her britches. I've read that can be a sign of copper deficiency but I have determined it is her coat color pattern. I determined that she could have a whole bolus because a portion is pooped out and I do what's called muscle testing and she was strong for a whole one. I determined Missy needed bolused again 2 mos. after I got her back. She got two 000 capsules each time.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! what a difference in the first goat!


----------

